# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Calling for Server Guide reviewers/contributors - - XENIAL

## Doug S

(Posting on behave of Peter Matulis)

Hi everybody.

We need people to review current instructions provided in the Ubuntu Server Guide (PDF version) and suggest improvements. Please visit the following link and help out where you can.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Documentatio...ntuServerGuide

The subjects we need the most help with this cycle are the following, in order of priority:

Zentyal
Ceph
systemd
Chat Applications overview
IRC Server
Jabber Instant Messaging Server

Samba - Introduction
Samba - File Server
Samba - Print Server
Samba - Securing File and Print Server
Samba - As a Domain Controller
Samba - Active Directory Integration
OpenVPN
Samba and LDAP
Exim4
Mailman
Mail Filtering

DNS troubleshooting
AppArmor
Certificates
eCryptfs
Monitoring overview
Nagios
Munin
Ruby on Rails
phpMyAdmin

Instead of helping on a per-topic basis you can also offer fixes to existing bugs:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide

We're also looking for help in maintaining the guide in terms of validating reviews (merge proposals).

Thanks!

Peter Matulis

----------


## Doug S

We need help with the Serverguide.
In particular, we need help from subject matter experts.
While the documentation string freeze deadline has just past,
the Serverguide is not bound by that deadline because it is not
a released package, so there is still time to contribute.

To summarize where we are at the moment: NOWHERE!!! Nothing has
been contributed for revised for the 16.04 LTS cycle.

... Doug

----------

